# The lo down on peptides



## fireman23 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ive heard of them and have been recently reading up, but am definately not as versed as i am in other areas. Are there any good reads or threads that can shed light on the subject that one could gain some education on the matter?  Any response it appreciated!


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 15, 2011)

got the pm. was a no go bub. denied


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

Check out this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html

We have some good info in there.


----------



## hooper (Dec 17, 2011)

fireman23 said:


> Ive heard of them and have been recently reading up, but am definately not as versed as i am in other areas. Are there any good reads or threads that can shed light on the subject that one could gain some education on the matter?  Any response it appreciated!



There are many Peptides which peptides you want more info on?? and what you trying to achieve taken peptides?


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooper, Im just green in this area. There are so many out there, i just need to put my nose to the grind and keep reading. Goals would be to gain some lean muscle and burn off a little fat, to answer your question

Vibrant, appreciate the link. Ill soak up any and all info available.


----------



## hooper (Dec 20, 2011)

fireman23 said:


> Hooper, Im just green in this area. There are so many out there, i just need to put my nose to the grind and keep reading. Goals would be to gain some lean muscle and burn off a little fat, to answer your question
> 
> Vibrant, appreciate the link. Ill soak up any and all info available.



Fireman yeah is always good to do your homework first . The peptides are not a fast acting solution for putting muscle and losing fat . Some of the peptides will do that but it will take some time to see the muscle especially . They not like gear ... so do a little more reading and come back and i will help ya


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 21, 2011)

fireman23 said:


> Ive heard of them and have been recently reading up, but am definately not as versed as i am in other areas. Are there any good reads or threads that can shed light on the subject that one could gain some education on the matter?  Any response it appreciated!



I have some research experience -- feel free to ask questions...

-Matt


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks matt, Ill definately be cranking some questions out here soon. Pretty interesting stuff so far.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 22, 2011)

Matt-

What peptides do you like best?


----------



## Supertree (May 4, 2012)

Keep up the good work  buddy!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 4, 2012)

Supertree said:


> Keep up the good work  buddy!




Bro, if you're trying to get you post count up there's a thread called "Post whores post here" or something like that.. check it out.. or go to the new members section and welcome new members.


----------



## crackrbaby (May 4, 2012)

Go down to the 2nd post in this link.. A lot of read here!
Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle

And here's a BASIC Peptide guide:

Peptide Information
Melanotan peptides, PT-141, CJC-1295, GHRP-6, IGF-1 LR3, GH fragments, come in the form of freeze dried powder using Bacteriostatic Water (BW) for reconstruction and preservative. Research peptides are supplied in multiple-dose vials from which repeated withdrawals may be prepared for subcutaneous injection (administrated intramuscularly in rare instances).

More Info: Peptide Information
Melanotan 1
Melanotan is a synthetic (potent) version of melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH). Afamelanotide treatment induces skin pigmentation through melanogenisis, the production of melanin. Melanin prevents cellular damage in the skin by absorbing, reflecting and refracting light. Melanotan reduces sun damage to UV exposed skin in those with sun allergies.
More Info: Melanotan Research
Melanotan 2
Melanotan II is a cosmetic product that stimulates a natural increase in melanin production. Melanin is the main determinant of skin color in humans, a brown pigment which causes skin to become darker in appearance, instead of red, when exposed to UVR. Users of Melanotan II develop a gradual, natural tan with minimal sun exposure. Melanotropins useful for all skin types, particularly fair-skinned (Fitzpatrick skin type 1 & skin type 2).
More Info: Melanotan 2 Peptide
Bremelanotide (PT-141)
Unexpected sexual arousal experienced by Melanotan 2 tanning trial subjects led to development of Bremelanotide PT-141. PT-141 does not act upon the vascular system, but the nervous system (cacading direct from the brain). Bremelanotide results are the world's only synthetic aphrodisiac developed after Melanotan 2 (MT-II).
More Info: Bremelanotide PT-141
GH Releasing Peptide-6
GHRP 6 is a synthetic hexapeptide (six amino acid peptide) that releases growth hormone release. High levels of growth hormone have been associated with fat loss, muscle gain, general well being and anti-aging effects. Ghrelin effect from GHRP-6 can cause hunger. Ipamorelin, Hexarelin and GHRP-2 also bestselling GHRP research peptides.
More Info: GHRP-6
GHRH (CJC-1295)
CJC-1295 (GHRH) continuously elevates Human Growth Hormone (HGH) and IGF-1. In the healthy body, large amounts of growth hormone are stored within the pituitary. CJC-1295 DAC has been proven to stimulate slow wave sleep helping restore the body. Research Sermorelin, CJC-1293, CJC1295, Mod GRF 1-29 (best) research peptide.

More Info: CJC-1295 (GHRH)
Insulin-like Growth Factor LR3
Insulin-like Growth Factor (Long-R3-IGF-1), analog of IGF-1 is a highly anabolic peptide released primarily in the liver with the stimulus of growth hormone. IGF-1 LR3 and IGF-1 DES popular glucose disposal agent analog peptides sold online. Dosage for IGF1 LR3 unspecific, whereas quick acting IGF DES pre-exercise administration recommended.

More Info: IGF-1 Analogs
191AA Growth Hormone (HGH)
Human Growth Hormone (rHGH, HGH, or GH) is a protein molecule consisting of 191 amino acids. Genetically engineered recombinant growth hormone is completely identical to the growth hormone made by the human pituitary gland. Growth hormone helps body composition and is rapidly converted to its powerful growth promoting metabolite, Insulin like Growth Factor (IGF-1).
More Info: Human Growth Hormones

PEPTIDE INFO

Peptide Information


Peptides come in the form of lyophilized (freeze dried) powder. The amount of powder/product is stated in International Units (IU's) or in Milligrams (MG).
Melanotan peptides (Melanotan 1 & Melanotan 2), PT-141 Bremelanotide, GH Fragment, Ipamorelin, CJC-1295 & GHRPs (GRHP-2 & GHRP-6), HGH, HCG, et cetera use Bacteriostatic Water (BW). Bacteriostatic Water for injection, USP is a sterile, nonpyrogenic preparation of water for injection containing 0.9% of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative. It is supplied in a multiple-dose container from which repeated withdrawals may be made to dilute or dissolve drugs for injection. The pH is 5.7 (4.5 to 7.0)

For IGF use an acetic acid solution (.6%) which is 7 parts distilled water and 1 part vinegar to reconstitute. You must filter the distilled water and white wine vinegar through a sterile 20 micron syringe filter before use. Sodium Chloride (NaCl) is used to buffer the injection.

1.) Take an alcohol swab to the stopper of both your peptide vial and the vial of the dilutent. 

2.) Draw your preferred dilutent (BW) with a 1cc syringe. Choose an amount that will make measuring the final product simple.

1ml(cc) per 10 mg vial of Melanotan would mean each 10 tick marks on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1mg of Melanotan
1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of HGH would mean each 10 tick marks on a U100 slin syringe would equal 1 IU of HGH

3.) Take the syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of lyophilized powder letting the dilutent dissolve the peptide. Many (not all) peptides are sealed with vacuum pressure, be careful.

4.) After dilutent has been added to the vial, gentling swirl the vial until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are left with a clear liquid. The peptide is now reconstructed, ready for measurement and usage.
5.) Store your now reconstituted research peptides in the refrigerator. 
Peptide Measurement
After successfully reconstituting your peptide, measure the desired amount out for injection. Use a U100 insulin syringe to draw out and inject your product.

Since you know the amount of IU's/MG's in your vial, we divide this out as follows:
You will need to know the following to be successful: 1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's

We take our dose from the label of the dry lyophilized powder and we divide that into the amount of dilutent used.

Example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of HGH.
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our HGH)
100 IU / 10 IU = 10

This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of HGH. Want to draw out 2 IU's of GH? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the syringe (1/5th of the syringe).
Say you have a 1mg vial and you add 1ML you get
1000mcg/1mL: 10 mcg per IU
1000mcg/2mL: 5 mcg per IU
Say you have a 10mg vial and you add 1ML you get
10mg/1mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
10mg/2mL: .5 mg per 10 IU
Say you have a 20mg vial and you add 1ML you get
20mg/1mL: 2 mg per 10 IU
20mg/2mL: 1 mg per 10 IU
Say you have a 10iu vial and you add 1ML you get
10iu/1mL: 1 iu per 10 IU (on the syringe - 1/10th the product)
10iu/2mL: 1 iu per 20 IU (on the syringe - still 1/10th the product)
Say you have a 5000iu vial and you add 1ML you get
5000iu/1mL: 500iu per 10 IU
5000iu/2mL: 250iu per 10 IU

mt 1

Afamelanotide (M-I) Dose:
Light: .5mg 
Common: 1mg 
Large: 2mg
Melanotan 1 synthetic melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH) induces skin pigmentation through melanogenisis, melanin production. Melanin prevents cellular damage in the skin by absorbing, reflecting and refracting light. Melanotan reduces sun damage to UV exposed skin transforming cells to produce dark protective melanin.

Melanotan Results: Melanotan favors production of eumelanin (black/brown) over pheomelanin pigment. Injecting this linear amino acid Melanotan 1 peptide offers super-physiological levels of tanning ability.

mt 2

Melanotan 2 Dose:
Begin: 100mcg
Light: 250mcg
Common: 500mcg
Stout: 1mg
Large: 1.5mg
Max: 2mg
What is Melanotan 2
Melanotan II analog of alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (a-MSH). Melanotan peptides are safe and efficacious with growing long term data. Melanotan 2 is a freeze dried peptide sealed in a sterile multi-use vial. Generic 10mg Melanotan II:

Melanotan injections act on melanocytes to stimulate melanin production. Melanin is the body's pigment responsible for a photoprotective safe tan.

Bremelanotide

Bremelanotide PT 141 Dose:
Light: .5mg
Common: 1mg
Large: 2mg
Bremelanotide PT-141 was developed from Melanotan 2 (MT-II). PT-141 is a metabolite of melanocyte stimulating hormone that targets desire.

Treatment: PT-141 is the only synthetic aphrodisiac. The aphrodisiac effects of Bremelanotide are in a class of its own. Studies have shown Bremelanotide to be effective in treating sexual dysfunction in both men (erectile dysfunction or impotence) and women (sexual arousal disorder). Nine out of ten volunteers experienced sexual arousal in clinical trials. Unlike Viagra and other related medications (PDE5s - blood pushers), PT-141 acts upon the nervous system. Viagra, Cials and Levitra are not considered aphrodisiacs as they do not have any direct effect on the libido. However, treatment with PDE5 inhibitors and PT-141 have known synergy.

Men's Journal Magazine: ...it took hold. I felt a great surge of affection (greater than any regular level of arousal). My body tingled and I developed an erection that wouldn’t quit. For two hours the drug wouldn’t let me out of its grasp — nor my wife out of mine. -Frederick Kaufman

Females: Women who took part in trials said that they felt a "tingling and a throbbing" along with "a strong desire to have sex." An initial flush occurs post injection, followed by nausea which is dose dependent. For most, effects generally do not take place until a couple hours post injection, peaking around the four hour mark. Men said PT-141 made them feel "younger and more energetic" as well as sexually interested and aroused. "You're ready to take your pants off and go," said user "a product that makes you not only able to but eager to."
Bremelanotide PT-141 Peptide: Bremelanotide comes in 10mg vials. As a lifestyle peptide, the 10mg product is a lot to consume and may offer up to 20 doses when dosing conservatively. Research PT-141 reconstituted with bacteriostatic water remains potent in the fridge for months.
Window of Opportunity: Bremelanotide, injected (subcutaneously), has a unique window of opportunity lasting six to 72 hours. In lab trials female rats exposed to PT-141 began "flirting" with male rats for sex. Postures and movements left no doubt in the male rats minds that they were in the mood. The human PT-141 date is one where the dosage precedes the activity by at least a couple hours. When the stars align, hours after the injection, ...this is your window of opportunity, enjoy. 
Mixing: Bacteriostatic water is used for reconstitution.
Example- 1ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 10mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately each 10 units on a U100 insulin syringe. 
Example- 1ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 2mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately every 50 units on a U100 insulin syringe.
Recommended strategy for mixing and dosing would be to reconstitute with the volume that yields a .1ml injection.
Example- 1ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 10mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately each 10 units on a U100 insulin syringe. 
Example- .2ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 2mg PT-141 vial equates to a 1mg dose approximately every 10 units on a U100 insulin syringe.
Dosing: Read as much as possible to gain clarity and align expectations. Gradually dosing increases likelihood for success without sides. A test dose of .25-.5mg on the first attempt is recommended. 1mg, give or take a quarter, is the efficacious dose which yields the most positive reports by users.

Ghrp-6

GHRP-6 Hexapeptide Dosage:
Light: 50mcg
Common: 100mcg
Large: 150mcg
Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide (GHRP-6) is a peptide in the growth factor family. It has strong effect on the release of Human Growth Hormone (HGH) in a specific and dose-related manner. GHRP can be effectively used in the treatment of growth hormone (GH) deficiency. Growth hormone releasing hexapeptide works by signaling the pituitary gland to begin growth hormone secretion. 

Increased GH and IGF-1 levels are desirable for those looking to improve physique. Human growth hormone has been known to enhance immune response and stimulate the immune system, particularly older subjects. Dosed at night for anti-aging purposes and multiple times throughout the day for anabolism. GHRP is often used in conjunction with GHRH CJC-1295 (mod GRF 1-29) to amplify growth hormone pulse. Avoid fats and carbohydrate a half hour on each side of dosing GHRP-6. 

Bodybuilders and athletes dose GHRP in an effort to build more muscle and burn fat. Some GHRP-6 users include it in their post cycle therapy (PCT). Cycling GHRP-6 in the off weeks from IGF/GH cycles is also becoming prevalent. Researchers wish to kick-start their body into producing their own natural GH & IGF, while gaining as if they remained on the GH/IGF peptides.

GHRP-6's main use is to promote food intake by stimulating hunger and aid in energy metabolism. The major side effect being a significant increase in appetite due to a stimulating the release of Ghrelin (about 20 minutes post injection), a hormone released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying. This is why GHRP-6 can be used in the treatment of cachexia (wasting), eating disorders and obesity. 

Benefits of increased HGH levels through GHRP-6 stimulation include: an increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss, rejuvenation and strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone mass. Enhanced HGH secretion also leads to the liver secreting more IGF-1, which is thought to be the primary anabolic mechanism of action for Growth Hormone.
Bodybuilding Peptide GHRP-6:

Mixing: Bacteriostatic water is used for reconstitution. When diluted, peptide lasts a very long time when left alone in the refrigerator (months) 

Example- 2.5ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial equates to a 100mcg dose approximately each 2-3 marks on a U100 insulin syringe. 
Example- 5ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial equates to a 100mcg dose approximately every 5 marks on a U100 insulin syringe.

Dosing: The saturation dose of GHRP-6 has been determined to be around 100mcg. More is not better in regards to this secretalogue

5mg GHRP = 5,000mcg

5,000mcg/100mcg = 50 100mcg GHRP doses per 5mg

Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (CJC-1295)


Modified GRF 1-29 (GHRH) CJC1295 Dosage:
Light: 25mcg
Common: 50mcg
Large: 100mcg
Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) CJC-1295 is a synthetic secretalogue which stimulates HGH release. In the human body, large amounts of growth hormone are stored in the pituitary. GHRH affects the number of secreting cells and the amount they are able to secrete. GHRH Analog research peptides sold online are a fantastic addtion to GHRP (GHRP-6 & GHRP-2).

Dosing GHRH once at night for anti-aging purposes and multiple injections (1-3x) for anabolism. CJC-1295 has the ability to make the body produce its own GH as compared to using synthetic HGH. GHRP-6 use in conjunction with CJC-1295 is synergistic, amplifying the GH pulse considerably. Synthetic GH side effects can be experienced with pure growth factor peptides. Researchers also report positive effects much like that of HGH. Particularly energy, quality sleep, fat loss/metabolism, improved skin quality, pumps in the gym and numb/tingles at extremities. 

CJC-1295 is typically found in 2mg vials. Reconstitute with BW. Inject subcutaneously. Generally best to invest in shorter acting modified GRF 1-29 as CJC-1295 manufacturing is difficult and fragile. GHRH (mod GRF 1-29) dose has 30 minute half life, superior to that of Sermorelin. Post injection flush is common. Ipamorelin is increasingly popular research peptide alternative. Genuine CJC-1295 DAC bloats male researchers, best to avoid real CJC-1295.

Insulin-like Growth Factor LR3 (IGF-1)


IGF-1 LR3 Dosage(Long R3 IGF-1):
Light: 25 mcg
Common: 50 mcg
Large: 100 mcg
IGF-1 is administered for one month, give or take a week.
Insulin-like Growth Factor (Long-R3 IGF-1), an 83 amino acid analog of IGF-1 is a highly anabolic hormone released primarily in the liver with the stimulus of growth hormone (HGH).

IGF-1 is the most potent growth factor found in the body and causes muscle cell hyperplasisa.
Freeze dried (lyophilized) IGF-1 (in powder state) should be stored in the freezer (-18 degrees celsius). 
Example Long r3 IGF-1 kit contains:
1000mcg of lyophilized (freeze dried) Long R3 IGF-1
2 mls of 0.6% Acetic Acid (AA)
30ml Sodium Chloride (NaCL) as buffer
Dilute the IGF-1 peptide with 2mls of Acetic Acid (.6%). Assuming (*DO NOT ASSUME*) Acetic Acid (AA) will yield the correct pH balance of your research peptide.
Note: This creates a concentration of 500mcg/ml. So each 1/10 of a ML is 50mcg’s. 

Draw the desired amount of IGF in to a syringe. Desired amount should be the approx dosage wanted.
Example- 2mls AA used to reconstitute IGF-1 1mg vial means 5 units on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 25mcg IGF-1 LR3
Pre-load your syringes at 5iu (25mcg IGF-1). Divide your IGF-1 into 40 syringes for storage in the freezer. 
Thaw prior to administration. Draw from your NaCL after thawed to buffer (.5ml is enough).

Unknown whether injecting IGF-1 to increase muscle growth is efficacious. Many believe in the value of this powerful growth factor. Question currently is whether IGF-1 is effective when not manufactured by the tissues themselves.
It is possible to go into hypoglycemia fro IGF-1 supplementation. Effect is dose dependant.


----------



## Goldenera (May 4, 2012)

For gh release I like ghrp-2 and cjc1295
250mcg of ghrp-2 x3 doses daily 
100mcg of cjc1295 x3 doses daily. 

Sleep great, crazy gym endurance, makes me leaner, fuller muscles.....and no pct!  1/3 rd the price of synthetic hgh. 

Do it lol!


----------



## hooper (May 6, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> Go down to the 2nd post in this link.. A lot of read here!
> Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides) - Professional Muscle
> 
> And here's a BASIC Peptide guide:
> ...


  good read  dude!!! like it .. i would like to add for IGF it helps for recovery  and that itself yields size , provided you training hard and eat right ...


----------



## fsoe (May 6, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I have some research experience -- feel free to ask questions...
> 
> -Matt



way better response ... than ole hooper ... hooper get off your high horse


----------



## hooper (May 7, 2012)

fsoe said:


> way better response ... than ole hooper ... hooper get off your high horse



Hey i don't copy and post stuff you can get on the internet i talk from experience and be in the medical field i only say things that i know is happening in the field . Sure is great to copy and post stuff so people can read ..great " not my style" i talk from me using  them and the effects ,what to expect and all that stuff that is a gold of information than stats . I am not going to put you down cause is easy behind the keyboard , i am better than that . Just use all info you read and make your own!!! PEACE OUT


----------



## Irishcop (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys I just started researching ghrp6 and cjc no dac.. when is the best time to pin my test subject with their second dose for the day..pre or post work out?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 14, 2012)

Irishcop said:


> Hey guys I just started researching ghrp6 and cjc no dac.. when is the best time to pin my test subject with their second dose for the day..pre or post work out?



Post.. about 15-20 minutes post workout.  Assuming no other peptides are being stacked with it.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 14, 2012)

good post crack..... r


----------



## Irishcop (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Pitt


----------



## Irishcop (Jun 28, 2012)

Does it matter where you pin post workout?  I read some where its supposed to be the muscle worked.. any truth to this?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 28, 2012)

Irishcop said:


> Does it matter where you pin post workout?  I read some where its supposed to be the muscle worked.. any truth to this?



It won't make much difference with the GHRP/GHRH.  Subq in the mid section is fine.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

fireman23 said:


> Hooper, Im just green in this area. There are so many out there, i just need to put my nose to the grind and keep reading. Goals would be to gain some lean muscle and burn off a little fat, to answer your question
> 
> Vibrant, appreciate the link. Ill soak up any and all info available.



For mass and recovery I rec:
IGF1LR3 , IGF1Des (CEM has this) , GHRP-2 and CJC.

For fatloss I would rec Albuterol or Clen and Keto and possibly hgh frag.  Only the last one was a pep though.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 28, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It won't make much difference with the GHRP/GHRH.  Subq in the mid section is fine.



I take all pep shots SubQ in bellyfat also.
Easy and fast.


----------

